# Need idea/recipes for meals to take to grieving family.



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

As I'm sure many of you have heard that someone died while running in the Chicago marathon. Well that someone was an amazing police officer, father, husband, and pillar of our community and church, he is very near and dear to our hearts. We are going to be taking meals to his beautiful wife and children for some time to come.

I'm looking for things that can be frozen or at least stored for a day or two in the fridge. I don't want to take Lasagna, I know that they will probably have it coming out of their ears in no time.

Thanks girls.


----------



## cheenya (Dec 17, 2001)

Their family will be in my prayers.
For meal ideas, check out the feed the freezer thread here
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=522096
Its got lots of good ideas, and more recipies than it looks like if you only look at the first page


----------



## songbh (Feb 1, 2007)

Soups are good. They are multipurpose (eat any time of day or night, can be a meal alone or go with something else), can be served in small or large servings, and can pack a lot of nutrition into a comforting and easy-to-choke-down form.

But don't stress about finding just the right recipe. Having been through the sudden and tragic loss of loved ones, I can tell you with assurance that any demonstration of caring, compassion, and support means the world to a grieving family.

An OT but practical suggestion -- one neighbor demonstrated unusual perceptiveness when she showed up with bags of paper/plastic products, everything from plates to toilet paper. With a houseful of mourners and a steady stream of visitors, stuff was getting used up fast.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

An OT but practical suggestion -- one neighbor demonstrated unusual perceptiveness when she showed up with bags of paper/plastic products, everything from plates to toilet paper. With a houseful of mourners and a steady stream of visitors, stuff was getting used up fast.
Good idea.








I am so sad about his death.


----------



## 3*is*magic (Sep 13, 2007)

So sad









I like to bring a big homemade mac & cheese, a loaf of bread and a bag of salad to grieving families and those who have a new baby. *Most* people seem to like it. Also snacky stuff, like zucchini bread or chocolate chip cookies - good for kids and visitors.


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I've been in and out of the hospital and on bedrest for over 2 months. We've gotten a lot of casseroles, etc. My kids really loved a beef stew and the macaroni & cheeses that we've gotten. Also, several people have made muffins which are great for the kids getting their own breakfasts and snacks. Oh, cut up fruit has been a big hit also.
I second the paper products idea. As soon as I got sick, DH moved everything out of the kitchen cabinets and loaded them up with paper plates, bowls, cups and plastic silverware. It's been great! I couldn't possibly do dishes right now and he just isn't capable.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes don't forget the paper products. Really everything from plates, cups, TP, and Kleenex. If you know the family quite well you could even help send out Thank you's, offer to mail them. Same with if people send a bunch of flowers some people distribute them around to hospitals or nursing homes. Here is a list off hand:

Coffee
Coffee Filters
Teas
Milk
A bowl of fruit
Kleenex
Homemade cookies
Help them with stuff around the house or yeard work, take vehcles to get oil change and that kind of stuff
Plastic utensils


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Wonderful suggestions. Keep them coming. I wouldn't have thought of paper/plastic products.







Guess that is one reason I came here to ask you wonderful ladies.









I've updated the link in my signature to his obituary.

It still feels like a bad dream. I just can't grasp that he is gone. I'm waiting to wake up. I've wept from the very core of my soul for three days. I can't begin to image how much pain his wife is in.

We stopped by last night and dropped off two cards, one for her and one for the kids, and gave her a soft fuzzy brown teddy bear with a note say he was for hugging, punching, cuddling, and crying and screaming into. The very first thing she said when she saw us was, "How are you guys? We've been praying for you." Even in her deepest darkest pain which was written all over her beautiful face, she was concerned about how we were. She is an amazing woman.







:


----------

